# Home Pull Up Bar



## Chris XIII (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm looking for some advice on permanently fixing a pull up bar in my hall way as it is a decent size in one section to fit a bar quite high. I'm looking for a bar width around 1.5m-2m (i havent yet measured). A quick look around I know im looking for a diameter of 25mm/33mm but the pipe thickness varies. If anyone knows anywhere I can source these bits also that would be useful.

Im not looking into any products such as door bars as they dont allow a wide enough grip and the extendable bars will be weak at the widths I require.

Found this but sure it wont be strong enough looking at the thickness of the pipe.

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/rothley-steel-tube---chrome-plated---25mm-x-183m-169696


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

That looks like the stuff in my wardrobe - wont take any weight! Something like scaffold pole is more like it, especially if its going to be 2m long.

Does it really need to be a round bar? I use a length of 2x4 wood in my home 'gym'. The flat grip will soon strengthen your fingers too. Support it from something like this: http://www.tptradeoffers.com/Simpson-Joist-Masonry-Hanger-190mm-x-47mm-x-2mm/p/110280


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Chris XIII said:


> I'm looking for some advice on permanently fixing a pull up bar in my hall way as it is a decent size in one section to fit a bar quite high. I'm looking for a bar width around 1.5m-2m (i havent yet measured). A quick look around I know im looking for a diameter of 25mm/33mm but the pipe thickness varies. If anyone knows anywhere I can source these bits also that would be useful.
> 
> Im not looking into any products such as door bars as they dont allow a wide enough grip and the extendable bars will be weak at the widths I require.
> 
> ...


 How heavy are you mate? If your over about 85-90kg it's gonna need to be installed with a bit of thought and some heavy duty fixings....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

just plant a tree mate, cheap and effective but you will have to wait a good few years

regards

john


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gallant-Authentic-Mounted-Exercise-Chinning/dp/B00ITS0PKA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1460472628&sr=8-3&keywords=chinning+up+bar

Dont think you will find better for the price


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gallant-Authentic-Mounted-Exercise-Chinning/dp/B00ITS0PKA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1460472628&sr=8-3&keywords=chinning+up+bar
> 
> Dont think you will find better for the price


 That's what I have, works just fine when fixed to a proper wall


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Do you really need a bar that is 1.5 to 2 m wide?

http://musculardevelopment.com/training/2905-my-guide-to-building-a-better-back-by-dorian-yates.html#.Vw12s3o7Jgc

I have one of these that I rate as it doesn't flex or wobble around in use:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerbar-assembly-Folds-Design-protectors/dp/B00376I6G4/ref=sr_1_1?s=fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1460500252&sr=1-1&keywords=powerbar

They also make a wall mounted bar although I've never used one to be able to comment on it:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mounted-solid-frame-holds-200Kg/dp/B001TBHSMW/ref=sr_1_6?s=fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1460499587&sr=1-6&keywords=powerbar


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Playing field goal post, turn it in to a circuit


----------



## Chris XIII (Jan 30, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gallant-Authentic-Mounted-Exercise-Chinning/dp/B00ITS0PKA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1460472628&sr=8-3&keywords=chinning+up+bar
> 
> Dont think you will find better for the price


 This looks perfect thanks very much, I kind of ruled out this sort of thing as I saw them on other sites for around £200.

@ausmaz im 70kg sorry I should have said (im only 5ft6, sucks but bonus is i dont have to lift my legs when I use the pull up bar)

I do like the thought of the square/rectangle bar so I will go down my local DIY shop and see what they have before buying the amazon bar, I'm decorating my flat throughout so didnt mind going with a solid 1.5m bar accross the hall way for an industrial look and thought the extra width would be good for wide grip pull ups.

I'll have this up next weekend hopefully and will post whatever option I choose.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

superdrol said:


> That's what I have, works just fine when fixed to a proper wall


 Thats the only problem i see with this bar, you need to fix it to a brick wall, most internal walls on modern houses/flats are stud walls


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Thats the only problem i see with this bar, you need to fix it to a brick wall, most internal walls on modern houses/flats are stud walls


 Yup, it can be an issue, mines in the garage breeze block outside wall so no problems there!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

superdrol said:


> Yup, it can be an issue, mines in the garage breeze block outside wall so no problems there!


 Depending on the type of block I'd be careful unless you know what you're doing. I've seen many aereated blocks split with much less pressure than will be exerted using the fixings supplied.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Depending on the type of block I'd be careful unless you know what you're doing. I've seen many aereated blocks split with much less pressure than will be exerted using the fixings supplied.


 I did consider that, but it's held up well so far, thanks though bud!


----------



## Chris XIII (Jan 30, 2012)

For info I bought the Gallant one @Ken Hutchinson posted, fitted with supplied fixings and its sturdy and the foam grips are really good and stay in place.

I did have an issue fitting it in my cupboard as I wanted it out of site, the bar is 93cm wide and so is my cupboard but i just removed the rubber caps from each end and now it fits perfectly.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Chris XIII said:


> For info I bought the Gallant one @Ken Hutchinson posted, fitted with supplied fixings and its sturdy and the foam grips are really good and stay in place.
> 
> I did have an issue fitting it in my cupboard as I wanted it out of site, the bar is 93cm wide and so is my cupboard but i just removed the rubber caps from each end and now it fits perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 125095


 Is that a brick wall you fixed it on, also would you recommend it, i sent the link to my brother, but he already had a chin up bar, but he forwarded it onto his daughters boyfriend, dont know if he bought one though.


----------

